# Machine water mains connection



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

I want to connect my Synchronika to the water mains and add a water filtration system can anyone advice on where i cant get a water filtration system online and how i connect the whole thing in


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

You will need to find out the constituents of your water in order to decide on what type of filter / softener you require to achieve water suitable for your coffee machine. Try your local water authority / buy a test kit for accurate check.

If you have a "spare" (cold) washing Mch / dish-washer connection you can use that, failing that you will need to install a new one.

If you look at past post's on the forum there is information and photos of set ups to give you an idea.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I guess the question is what are you trying to filter out?


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

well i was told limescale can damage the machine?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

If the water is hard limescale can come out of suspension and deposit onto the heating element , boiler and other components and reducing the efficiency of the heating element. If flakes / particles break free they can block solenoids, ports and valves.

The basic question is how hard is your water? Without knowing this you do not know if you need a filter / softener or not.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Different filter / softeners will do different things and if your water is very soft then you may want a remineralistation "filter" rather than one that just removes limescale. If you were to look at the BWT range for example, you will see what is being referred to above as a Bestmin, Softmin, Bestmax or Bestmax premium.

The questions are to try and point you in the right direction without getting embroiled in water chemistry which can bamboozle. You will also need to work out roughly how much water you need to draw through the "filter" once you know hardness of water as that has an effect on the size you may need to look at factoring in a replacement no later than 12 months after 1st installed.

Once you got all of the above straight you will then need to work out the flexi pipe connection sizes to be able to take water from say a 3/4" regular washing machine outlet to the filter (which could be 3/8" or 3/4" you will need to check the companies website for that detail) then whatever size the output from the filter back to the size of your machine (most have come across are 3/8" but check)

You could instead require to run John Guest type fittings / pipe which is then a whole other planning exercise.

You may also need to factor in a Pressure Reducing Valve dependant on the needs of the machine so as to stabilise / restrict any over pressure and will need to take into account the fitting sizes of filter / machine / fixed pipework when ordering. You can try and source flexi pipes / PRV / pipe connectors from a plumbers merchant but recent experience has taught me anything to a 3/8" connection is a pain as a bit too specialist (can see why people go down the John Guest route)

Sounds complicated but if you talk to a coffee related supplier such as Bella Barista, Espresso Underground, Coffee Hit etc when ready will quite often make it as painless as possible remembering that you only have to do this once, as filter changes are a 2 minute job to do with another couple for flushing through.

Cost of installation may be high in first year compared to bottled and needs to be looked at one Vs other. We use our filter for kettle and drinking now so our use is high enough that when came to replacing a biggish Brita Purity Quell 600 it made sense to move to a BWT Bestmax Premium 2xl (thanks Dave) which is better tasting in the cup for our water than the Brita (water so hard here it mugs London water in dark alleys)

Long read but hopefully answers your queries and if had to answer the question permanent (ignoring requirement of machines) or bottled, for me permanent: ease of use, no plastic bottle waste, no carrying, tastier than tap water.

John


----------



## icom102 (Aug 7, 2017)

Im getting the water tested so we shall see from that


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

You can get some generic information from your water supply company usually by post code or if looking to work out how much calcium in the water a droplet kit can be bought that does this (BWT do one as do others, last years: https://www.coffeehit.co.uk/bwt-water-test-kit.html ) or for a quick / cheaper version which is based on tablets: https://www.screwfix.com/p/bwt-water-hardness-test-kit/48679 or if you can find a hot tub supplier they sometimes can test a sample of water for a couple of £ that may give you a German Hardness or D calcium level which is what most filter manufacturers have come across (anyone else please feel free to correct any of the above)

If you really want to understand the effect of water on coffee there is a thread on here primarily talking about making up ideal coffee water or another talking about the best mix of bottled water if it helps.

Above all sounds very complicated and it really isn't once you know what you are trying to filter out or enhance, is just connecting pipes to things









John


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

For the odd fittings/adapters rather than go to a plumbing merchant try using somewhere that does hydraulic lines, valves etc


----------



## Lee Smeaton (Sep 17, 2017)

here is my water hardness - what do people think I will need

Very Hard

378 mg/l (or parts per million) Calcium Carbonate[/TD

151.2 mg/l (or parts per million) Calcium

26.309 °C degrees Clark

37.8 °F degrees French

21.47 ° Degrees German

3.78 mmol/ Millimoles


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Might be worth hooking things like your washing machine up through the filter too. What you save in deturgent can help offset the cost.


----------

